

Now that's a nice way to get more Facebook likes  - vinothshankaran
http://like.animade.tv/

======
rane
Not sure if many share this view but, I find it disrespectful when people or
companies ask you to follow or like them without any emotional connection in
place, so to speak.

Especially if you're not offering a single compelling reason, it feels like
I'm being taken for a fool.

~~~
jentulman
It's taken out of context heading straight to it though. It's actually only
linked to (afaict) as part of one of their portfolio pieces here
<http://animade.tv/work/smile>

------
oliwarner
It's pretty but it's eating half of my i7 when I move the mouse. I hope
rendering gets optimised before every site on the internet does this.

(Ubuntu+Firefox+Nvidia)

------
bluetidepro
I guess I'm slightly confused. When you 'like' this, does it link to this page
or the main company site (<http://animade.tv/>)? Or, is this some sort of
"splash" page that you hit from Google? More or less, how does this page get
into the user flow?

------
sreyaNotfilc
Quick! They should patent this before Apple does. I call it the "Smiley Like".

This actually brilliant. I'm not sure if I should have a "Like" button on my
site, but it is a good idea for other Devs to follow suit. Its just plain fun
to see the face go from disgruntled to elated.

~~~
tallanvor
I know it's not the case, but sometimes I feel like I'm the only person trying
to limit the information Facebook is able to gather about me... I don't put
anything in my about section because I don't want to be associated with
groups, I don't use like buttons, and I rarely tag posts/people.

------
gulbrandr
Make sure you disable Ghostery first!

------
jack_lockyer
Love this, always great to see creative agencies pioneering new methods of
building engagement for their own brand... I doubt it will be long until this
kind of interactive encouragement will be seen a lot more.

------
sbate
I dont like them though.

------
poundy
Once you like the page and revisit the page, it does not detect that you've
already liked the page.

This is a Facebook limitation.

------
rasmusbe
It's a really bad way to handle revisiting users.

------
lifeisstillgood
Now there is an A/B testing approach @patio11 might like to get his teeth into
- Emotionally-cued directed navigation.

Brighten up the site as they make progress towards your goals (dont have the
smiley people on the landing page, have them on the next one)

Move away from the big green buy button, get JS to subtly dim the pallette -
can you tip the A/B balance using interactive cues not static changes.

SOunds, creepy now I think of it.

